#  Krankheiten >   "RIVANOL" Anwendungsgebiete, eine Frage >

## darkblue1962

Hallo,
RIVANOL hat mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, benutzt man es bei sichtbaren Hautverletzungen/Wunden. 
Bin zur Zeit  wegen einer Sehnen/Gelenksentzündung des Mittelzehs in Behandlung
und der Arzt riet mir zu Fussbädern mit RIVANOL. 
Kann das Medikament bis an die Entzündung vordringen?
Hat jemand mit ähnlichem Krankeitsbild schon mal RIVANOL angewandt? 
Vielen dank für Eure Antworten, es grüsst Euch Eddy

----------


## Christiane

Ich kenne RIVANOL auch nur zum Spülen von Wunden. Dort leistet es gute Dienste. Ich kann mir aber auch eine passable Wirkung von außen vorstellen, aber sehr viel wird von dem Wirkstoff nicht durch die Haut zur Sehne durchkommen. Probier es einfach aus, schaden kann es nicht.

----------


## Purzel 1

Wir haben das Rivanol jahrzehnte lang in der Klinik benutzt. Seit ca 4 Jahren ist es aus der Liste unserer gelisteten Medikamente entfernt worden.- Die Begründung hier war: Das Medikament würde die Wundränder mazerieren. Es sei zu aggressiv.- Nur die kühlende Wirkung hätte einen Effekt, den man auch mit einfacher NaCl Lösung erreichen kann.  
Hier findest Du weitere Informationen zu Rivanol :Link ( unter Farbstoffe)
und hier : Link
Rivanol gilt in der Wundbehandlung als veraltet und obsolet. 
Liebe Grüße C.

----------

